# Cranberry Law Limited



## Dori (Jul 21, 2015)

We are taking our grandchildren, ages a4 and 6, to Cranberry this Saturday. The most recent review was submitted in 2009, and I am wondering if anyone has any advice, tips, information, etc., that they could share with me. This is our first trip to the Cranberry family of resorts. Is one unit location better than others? We have a two-bedroom unit booked.

Thanks!  dori


----------



## matbec (Jul 21, 2015)

Dori, 

Although we have an RTU at Law Cranberry, I haven't been inside those units in a few years. We usually stay at Club Cranberry. My recommendation is to call the resort and see if they've assigned your unit yet. If you're staying in the Fairways Villas, then you'll want to request an upstairs unit - you to avoid having running feet overhead. The Fairways had traditionally been the units that were assigned for Law Cranberry, but some of the units were sold off several years ago, and I don't know if they're still assigning guests to them.

If you're staying in Club Cranberry, then you might want to specify that you want a unit on a higher floor and where the 2nd bedroom has 2 double/queen size beds. Some of the 2BR units are configured to have only 1 bed per bedroom.

Hope that helps.


----------



## Art (Jul 22, 2015)

It may or may not be relevant, but our son and his family are spending this week in a 2BR  unit at Cranberry Waterfront Suites and Resort.

The brief message I  had from Todd was the the "facility had really been upgraded" since their previous stay two or  three years  ago.

Art


----------



## Dori (Jul 30, 2015)

We have been here at Cranberry Law since Saturday and had a great time. We have to leave today, as we have a wedding to attend this weekend in Sarnia. The grandkids had a wonderful time swimming every day. I will write a full review when we get back from the wedding.

Dori


----------



## CSB (Aug 3, 2015)

Glad to hear that you had a wonderful time. Read your review. Just wondering for future reference if you had a BBQ available at or near the unit.

We used to stay in Collingwood, or Thornbury every summer when the kids were young. They went for sailing lessons in Meaford for the day and Yoram and I had the day to ourselves. At the time it was a new experience for us. Loved exploring the area. We stayed at Royal Harbour Resort in Thornbury one time and rented a condo at Applejack other times. Same for Collingwood. When we couldn't get anything at Cranberry, we rented a condo right near the village and had our whole family come up and stay. Lots of fun.


----------



## Dori (Aug 3, 2015)

Cindy, the  BBQ's were not close enough to be useful. I forgot to mention in my review that WiFi is free. A bit spotty at times, but free is good! We were at Royal Harbour last year, but much preferred Cranberry. The weather was so hot last week that we loved the outdoor pool, and the little ones had a ball on the waterslide. We are already booked for next July!

Dori


----------



## matbec (Aug 4, 2015)

So glad you had a great time at Cranberry. We used to go every summer, closer to the end of August, just before the kids went back to school. Wasaga Beach, the Collingwood waterfront park, and the village at Blue Mountain were particular favourites. Now that the kids are in university, we tend to go there for long weekends instead,  usually around Victoria Day, and again in the fall.


----------



## riu girl (Nov 5, 2015)

*Club Cranberry - 1 bedroom sleeps 4*

I am considering confirming a one bedroom sleeps 4 at Club Cranberry (two key rating) and was wondering if anyone knows if these particular rooms have been renovated lately.  Also, how far of a drive is to to Blue Mountain Village?

Thanks


----------



## Dori (Nov 7, 2015)

Sorry, I don't know anything about the one-bedroom units. Have you checked the TUG reviews? 

Off-hand, I would say that the Village is about 20 minutes away.

Dori


----------



## matbec (Nov 10, 2015)

riu girl said:


> I am considering confirming a one bedroom sleeps 4 at Club Cranberry (two key rating) and was wondering if anyone knows if these particular rooms have been renovated lately.  Also, how far of a drive is to to Blue Mountain Village?
> 
> Thanks



We just came back from a weekend at Club Cranberry. We stayed in a 2BR lock-off (439/441 on the top floor) that was recently refurbished. 439 is the 1BR side with a king bed in the bedroom, and a sofa bed in the living room. 441 is the hotel room side, with 2 queen-size beds. The flooring (living room and bedrooms) and furnishings have been updated, and the kitchen counter and sink look to be new(er). But I wouldn't say that the entire unit has been renovated, since the bathrooms look exactly the same as the other units we've previously stayed in.

The Village at Blue is about a 15-minute drive away. 

Let me know if you have more specific questions.


----------

